# How to get rid of brown algae?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've had a small brown algae problem in my 2.5 gal for a while now, but it was bearable. As long as I kept up with water changes and scrubbed the decor good once a week, it didn't get too bad. Because the lighting isn't so good, the algae looks white, like shreds of tissue paper or cobwebs.

Then it began to bloom a little more, and then my 1 gal started getting some. I put a second moss ball in my 2.5 and gave the 1 gal its first one, figuring it would completely solve the problem. I went out of town for a few days, came back, and the brown algae had boomed. It was so thick in my 2.5 that the water was cloudy, and I could see it making the decor in my 1 gal all fuzzy.

I've done several water changes to keep the algae under control, but I can't fully get rid of it. Any ideas? I use stress coat as a water conditioner; could it be encouraging the algae to grow?


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Usually with diatoms, they're part of newly established tanks and go away after a few months. It's one of those kind of algaes that takes alot of elbo grease, as well as patience, to get rid of and you need to make sure it doesn't get out of hand before it has a chance to out compete your marimo's and possible other plants you have that weren't mentioned.
Are you sure it's diatoms? I haven't come across any description of 'the algae looks white, like shreds of tissue paper or cobwebs,' for diatoms- just other kinds of algae so you might want to research that a bit more and/or provide some pics. Maybe you're leaving the light on too long? As PewPewPew told me with my diatom problem (she's great with plant advice, including algae ^.^) I was leaving mine on too long and since my lighting isn't high (6500k), the algae is taking in the extra hours of light because plants only take in 8-10 hours of light every day... Diatoms are low light algae, so depending on your lighting, I don't see how it's because your lighting isn't all that great that the algae is appearing like that, but that's just what I've come across in research.
I don't see how stress coat could encourage algae as it's not made to provide nutrients for plants, but at the same time, I've never used the stuff nor do I know what it contains... but yeah, as for a logical stand point of view, I'm sure your stress coat isn't anything to stress about (Yeah, lame pun >.>;;


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I did some searching, and the only other problem I could find similar to mine was something about fungus growing on uneaten food, which is not quite what's happening. The white stuff is growing along the water line, on decor, and making a film on the surface of the water. And I don't leave food in the tank.

I was told by another member on here that brown algae turns white when it's not getting the proper amount of light. My tanks do get a lot of natural light, but it's not direct. Because of this, I don't turn my aquarium lights on ever.

The only plants in my tanks are the two moss balls in the 2.5 and the one in the 1 gal.

As for pics, I know they aren't great, but this is the best I could get. I was changing the water so the whatever-it-is is floating all in the tank in little pieces.

I'll try to get some pics of it on the decor today.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You could try introducing ramshorn snails to eat the algae (mine do an awesome job). My solution to algae growth is fast-growing nitrate-zapping plants, but without a decent light source they won't do their job.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't think any kind of snail would be a good addition since her tank with the algae problem is only 2.5g.. and snails poop like crazy >.<


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

find someone to loan you a couple of otto cats for a couple days. There are very few things that eat the brown algae, the most common of which is otto cats & narite snails. As far as I know Ramshorn & Mystery snails will not eat it.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I have two algae problems. Diatoms (the brown algae) is in my 10 gallon tank and I have green algae in my 2.5.

Here's my solution, which I have researched for myself, and currently doing.

Scrub everything out as best as possible. Yours is a 2.5 so it should be easy to completely take apart. Let things soak in scalding hot water so it can get a lot of the "yucky" off of it. This will be like starting new. Diatoms just love new aquariums, but you have to get rid of the algae to manage it! 

For my 10 gallon I went out and bought 3 otos. I have a LFS that I trust that the guy there said otos will chow down on anything and plow through it pretty quickly. A 2.5 gallon is not a suitable permanent home for otos! But if you have a larger tank you can upgrade to, then purchase them! Put them in the 2.5 until the algae is gone, then put them in a better suited home. This way you can throw the babies in there any time the algae comes about!! 

I'm afraid "borrowing" them won't do much good, as diatoms can come back, and often will... You'd need them for awhile! After a few months it should settle down and not have problem.

Nerite snails! These little babies are like algae fiends! Will get up even the toughest algae. They don't have nearly as large a bioload as apple snails, either, and only get to about an inch in diameter. So they stay decently small!! A nerite snail and some otos will have those diatoms kicked to the curb pretty quick!

If your betta is alright with snails, they help, too! The guy I talked to suggested all 3... But I've yet to find out if my new boy likes to put everything into his mouth or not. I bought 2 ghosties as a "test run" to see if he lives peacefully with shrimp before I bought more expensive algae eating shrimp. So far so good! You might want to try that.

If the shrimps go off without a hitch, then do a snail/shrimp combo. 1-2 nerites and 2-3 shrimps would keep a good handle on things. This also is a better solution than the otos, and they can stay in the tank. At least for a good amount of time.

Lighting plays a HUGE factor in algae growth. I have SERIOUS green algae in my 2.5 gallon because my boy is 'scared' of the dark so his light is on at all times. This has got to stop!! Try and limit lighting to the tank. Whether it is direct or not, they're still getting light. I'm switching my 2.5 over to a daylight 6500k bulb so I can keep it on for 8 hours then shut it off. This will help me... It can help you as well! Keep the tanks out of areas that tend to get light 10-12 hours per day... this will only handicap you. (6500k daylight bulbs Zoo Med at Pecto, only need 1 and it is $9.99.) 

Algae just loves the ammonia/nitrates/nitrites. Keep frequent water changes high! Try 2 water changes per week... 50-75% with vacuuming 2x per week and every other week replace one with a 100%. This should help you out. 

Hopefully this gets you off to a good start! Also, if you see diatoms, remove it immediately! They will bloom and such and produce more! Your snail/shrimp crew is to keep it down, not solve the WHOLE problem. They can have supplemented diets! Don't wait for them if there's an obvious amount.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

@laughing.. Seriously that much in a 2.5g.. I think that a betta & a narite snail would be pushing it.. Much less the betta and 1-2 narites & 2-3 shrimp.. Just too much in such a small space..


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, I agree with bastage. The narite snails might only grow up to an inch, but even so... Betta's get up to 2.5 inches, and like I said, snails expell waste aLOT (which would mean you'd increase the ammonia and nutrients the diatoms is taking in)... I think shrimp would be an okay idea, I've never tried it myself, but they don't produce too much ammonia, but I'm more of a fan of the 'inch per gallon' rule. It's not just for the size of the animal, but for the size of the waste as well.... You'd end up having to do a crap load of more changes, especially since it's a non-cycled 2.5g. Personally, if you'd like to go this route, it'd be best if you got another tank for your snails/shrimp/ottos- pretty much what laughing suggested.
Honestly, your best bet is elbo grease. You shouldn't be having any lighting problems (except for the algae not getting enough light, but that doesn't seem bad) as you said you are using natural light- so you're not forcing the sun to give off too much lighting for your tank xD
I've been keeping up with my water changes and scrubbing everywhere I see algae on my decorations, plants, walls. At first, I thought it wasn't doing any good as the algae started spreading at a pretty fast pace... I'm slowly cutting down my lighting (as I've left mine on too long -.-), and since I've been keeping up with the cleaning, I've noticed that it's not spreading as fast. Granted, it's still there, but as I said before, diatoms go away after a while. Everyone I've talked to about it hasn't said otherwise, although I've talked to a few that've said it can come back.. but that's just part of having an aquarium tank- it's not harming anything (unless it gets out of control and can take all the nutrients away from your marimo) and overall, it just looks bad.
If your really that worried about it, why not get another marimo ball or a faster growing plant that sucks up ammonia/nutrients like a fiend? It would out-compete your algae, provide more oxygen for your small tank/keep it cleaner, and it would look nice- not to mention your betta would appreciate the extra coverage ^.^


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback! I'll do one more water change a week, I'll try to find some way to block the light coming from the window (no where else to put the tanks, I have cats), and I'll look into buying a plant. I'm a little leery of getting any shrimp or snails, since my tanks aren't too big and I have no idea how to handle shrimp during a water change. >.>

Any easy to care for plants you recommend?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I just got hornwort. I was apprehensive, but it was a good deal. Now I LOVE it. They don't shed nearly as much as I thought... maybe 5 nettles a day. It's been in there 3 days now and I can barely see them. Very very hardy and doesn't root! Great for 100% water changes. I would also suggest anacharis. Except anacharis can melt and doesn't handle as much as hornwort, in my opinion.

And that isn't an extreme bioload. Nerite snails absolutely do not have an extreme bioload! As I said, it isn't anything compared to apple snails. I said that amount because 1 snail and 2 shrimps will do just fine. Very minimal bioload and they don't take up much room. 2 snails and no or 1 shrimp isn't bad, either. 

I get the shrimp thing... definitely! But maybe consider a nerite? _


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76428

PewPewPew made a list of a fair amount of low maintenance plants on here ^.^ In my own tank, I have wisteria for my background, one anubias, two marimo balls (gonna get one more), and microsword which is the only plant in there that really needs attention, but all it really needs are root tabs. Averagely, the tabs are around $10 and under and last about a month. I'm also thinking of getting duckweed, which grows uber fast, but they're not high maintenance, either and provide alot of cover, which is something bettas like ^.^
But yeah, enough about my tank xD I hope you find the right plants for you and it helps with your algae problem ^.^ Good luck!


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Laughing: How much waste would you say nerite snails produce? Have you calculated the bioload it produces per day and calculated how much waste it would produce until a water change is needed and incorporated how it would fair with a betta and/or other aquatic creatures?
Sorry, not trying to be rude, I'm just trying to learn myself. I've personally have grown fond of snails, especially after owning a mystery snail for the first time, and I like the idea that nerites are smaller and produce less waste.
Anyway, I'll agree with you that they won't produce as much waste in comparison to mystery snails, but I mainly agree because nerites get about an inch if not less and apple snails can very from 2-6 inches in diameter depending on the type. From what I've read, if I understand it correctly, the algae will take in the ammonia and basically store it for food- you have a snail or fish eat it, it basically recycles that algae and expels the ammonia back, no real increase at all, although since the algae is getting the ammonia from somewhere (fish or excess food/pieces of dead plants), then obviously water changes will still be needed. Although, when the algae starts to die down or is non-existent, you need to feed your snails now by hand. That food will turn into ammonia/waste causing an increase in the waste that's already in the water.... So that being said, in a 2.5g, is it still fine to have so many critters in the same tank, especially since it can't hold a stable cycle? I'm not sure how much waste bettas produce, either, as I've only gone by the inch per gal rule without knowing there was actually a way to calculate the bioload up until now. Although when I get the chance and figure it out, I'm gonna try to calculate the bioload- mainly for the sake of knowing and learning something I think would be useful in the future ^.^;;;


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

AQ Advisor puts a nerite snail at 80% of the stocking level of a 2.5g tank & a betta at an additional 26% giving you a total of 106% with just the pair. Adding additional snails does not add another 80% each time, but as that puts you over already & would in most cases be enough to take care of any & all algae I wouldn't push it farther.


----------

